# Haunters meeting haunters



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Normally I would put this in the off topic category, but I'd like to make a general comment that if anyone ever has the chance to meet up with fellow haunters, they should. Hollyberry is staying over at Trishaannes this week, and Black Cat and I will be heading down there tomorrow night. WoooooHoooo! Trishaanne/Pattie and her hubby Ken are awesome people that are already good friends, but this will be a rare chance to meet Holly. I'll be bringing the camera for sure, lol. Pics to follow....................:googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

You crazy bastards stay away from my house! You are all a buncha psychos! 

Have fun.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> You crazy bastards stay away from my house! You are all a buncha psychos!
> 
> Have fun.


To funny!

Seriously, I hope you all have a good time!!! I'd say take lots of pictures, but Vlad beat me to it. Don't forget to pop into unpleasant street chat tomorrow.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We had a great time at Pattie's. Got to meet Hollyberry, had a wonderful dinner and a few hours of fun conversation and laughs. Wouldn't you know we forgot our camera, but Pattie/Trishaanne got some pics. 

And I didn't forget the chat, but where were you PG, lol.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

One thing I love about the haunting comunity is that most everyone is very friendly and likes to talk. I really enjoy meeting other haunters and chatting with them (like how I got to meet Zombie-F on halloween). Thats also why I love going to gatherings and seminars.


----------

